# Common Links

## Nitro

Common Links

Requests for addition may be posted to this thread.  Be sure to supply the link AND a clear subject.

Many times users will find that their problems might be answered by someone simply posting a link to some other documentation. Below is a list of commonly used links: 

Official Gentoo Documentation:

Gentoo Documentation Resources

Documentation Listing Overview

Unofficial Gentoo Documentation: (not associated with gentoo.org)

Gentoo Mailing List Archives (See section 3. Archives)

Unofficial Gentoo Wiki [gentoo-wiki.com]

Links not affiliated with Gentoo:

GCCGentoo GCC Flags - GCC flags for both Gentoo 1.2 (gcc 2.95.3) and Gentoo 1.4 (gcc 3.2).

GCC Myths and Facts - Explains common myths and and outlines the improvements made in GCC3.

General LinuxThe Linux Documentation Project - one of the largest repositories of Linux HOWTOs on the net!

Linux USB - Created as a central point Linux USB information and support.

USB Guide

Linux Command.org - A great tutorial of the Linux shell.

Linux / Shell Commands - Listings of commands and a brief description of what they do.

A-Z Index of the Linux BASH command line

Table of Equivalents - Wiki: Linux equivalants of Windows software.

linux open source softwares and sites for artists

pjp:  Removed several dead links.  Replaced @gentoo.org links with 2 official documentation listing links.  Added a few "unofficial" links.  2005.12.03

curtis119: updated the links. 25 May 2005

----------

